
Reducers Are Here - aendruk
https://reasonml.github.io/reason-react/blog.html#reducers-are-here
======
atrilumen
Very, very cool.

How hard would it be to make an Elm syntax flavored thing like Reason?

edit: (maybe there's just not much rationale; OCaml looks pretty close in
these examples: [https://github.com/OvermindDL1/bucklescript-
tea](https://github.com/OvermindDL1/bucklescript-tea))

